

Did a Mac Tablet just shave $15 billion off of Apple’s market cap? - zaveri
http://venturebeat.com/2008/07/21/did-a-mac-tablet-just-shave-15-billion-off-of-apples-market-cap/

======
crocus
No: [http://business.smh.com.au/business/apple-falls-on-jobs-
heal...](http://business.smh.com.au/business/apple-falls-on-jobs-health-
fears-20080722-3iye.html)

